# Favorite truck brands



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I know we all have our preferences on trucks. I'd like to hear what your guys' are. In case you're wondering, mine is Dodge.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Dodge as well, with a 6,600 hauling and 22,000 towing weight it's hard to argue with!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Uhm, Chevrolet, hands down.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Running


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Toyota Tacoma. I did like my Ford F250 but we drastically downsized and didn't need that big of a truck anymore.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toyotas do seem to last forever. I'm not rich enough to be picky lol. But my parents did get a new dodge one ton dully and that thing is kick butt. My dad was hauling cows home in his semi and the trailer was a double decker FULL of cows. It seriously no joke broke down in the middle of the highway right at our gate. They hooked a chain up to the dodge real fast and it pulled the whole dang load and truck. So I'm impressed with their truck. But I'm a SUV kinda gal and love my gmc Yukon. It's tough and really surprises me on how much weight it can pull.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dodge Ram


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

M


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We have always had Chevy- I don't believe I have ever driven any other truck! 
Wow, I've been driving since dinosaurs roamed the earth and I've only ever had
Chevy. (Talk about a sheltered life....) :laugh:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like Dodge, or Chevy dually's


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Dodge, because it's the only truck I've ever known


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like Dodge, or Chevy dually's


I'm very glad you didn't say Ford, because I don't think I could've been your friend anymore if you did. :shades: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually have a ford truck and guess what it's doing? Sitting in the yard, dead as a door nail, needing fixed :ROFL: 
Fix. Or. Repair. Daily.....

I can literally drive it 1.5 miles (feed store and back), get home, let it sit for an hour or two, get in, and find out it won't start because it needs something else... this week it's the syleniod 

Now my last Chevy sat for 15 years, put a battery in it, and some new gas, fired right up and ran well


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You left GMC off your list. I detest Fords, have no use for Dodge, and Toyota's are too small to be off much practical use. I'll take a Chevy or a GMC any day of the week!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep GMC are good ones too


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I totally forgot about GMC! My dad calls them Generic Made Chevy's. Lol

Little Bits, I call Fords Found On Road Dead.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

We've always drove Dodge trucks. We're in the oilfield industry and here (Alberta) the majority of trucks in the field are Dodge. They just seem to better handle the amount of abuse they're put through daily. My current truck is a 2007 Dodge Ram 1 ton dually with about 300,000 km on it and there's not been anything major gone wrong with it, except for the exhaust system. There's a sensor that went, would have been a $4000 fix, but our after-hours Dodge mechanic put a $2500 chip in it and the problem was fixed. I really do hate how vehicles are so computerized now. It was so much easier when you just put a key in and started it. Now there are no keys and computer screens flash on instead of gauges. All that technology just waiting to glitch. Lol My husbands truck also had the same exhaust problem and had a different chip put in, and sometimes he'll get an error message and systems in his truck will start shutting down. He has to pull over, plug the truck into his laptop, and actually reboot his truck! So weird. Lol. It's his own fault though. He likes to put in after-market stuff and sometimes it's just not compatible with the truck. His Pro-heat system was a big problem for a while until it got sorted out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> Little Bits, I call Fords Found On Road Dead.


That too, I can't tell you how many times the stupid things been towed home :GAAH: :hair:


----------

